# Who needs ferrets when you've got .....



## Overread (Jun 11, 2018)

A machine that makes enough noise to keep you up allllllll night


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 11, 2018)

Spam reported.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 11, 2018)

480sparky said:


> Spam reported.



and canned


----------



## Overread (Jun 11, 2018)

Huskies are not Spam (though I'm sure they'd be partial to a bite )

(and yes  I see that the evil spambot was killed)


----------



## Overread (Jun 16, 2018)

Stop going faster than the AF system darn it!!!!


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 18, 2018)

Looking so cute while sleeping! 
Nice pictures.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 18, 2018)

Awesome pics! Beautiful pooch.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2018)

Love the expression in the last one....  "You show ANYONE that picture and you WILL suffer!"


----------



## CherylL (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow, super cuteness!  Does your husky talk?  My daughter has 2 and the younger one is a rescue.  He is about 2 years and talks all of the time.  He knows how to open the sliding door to let himself in.  Huskies have character!


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 18, 2018)

Great set of shots, the last two are just so super cute.


----------



## Lorrilia (Jun 21, 2018)

What cute little darling. Fab shots by the way.


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Wow, super cuteness!  Does your husky talk?  My daughter has 2 and the younger one is a rescue.  He is about 2 years and talks all of the time.  He knows how to open the sliding door to let himself in.  Huskies have character!



Our last one mastered handled doors, though was quite quiet most of the time 
This one is fairly quiet too unless left alone then there's a fair bit of noise! 








Fairly sure he's getting bigger!


----------



## Lorrilia (Jun 26, 2018)

Time to dognap I think. So gorgeous.


----------



## Overread (Jul 6, 2018)

More husky!!!!


----------



## TME (Jul 6, 2018)

Man that is one gorgeous dog, I love how vocal they are. Great shots my wife is awwwwing me to death [emoji3]


----------



## Overread (Aug 15, 2018)

More zoooooomies and more pointy nose!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2018)

Purdy puppy!


----------



## terri (Aug 16, 2018)

He's beautiful!  You're getting great shots of him at play.   Fun times for you both!


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 16, 2018)

He's sure growing fast.


----------



## pjaye (Aug 16, 2018)

I don't know how I missed this post the first time, but I'm just squealing over the puppy cuteness.


----------



## antongorlin (Aug 17, 2018)

what a cute puppy!


----------



## sj-gordon (Aug 17, 2018)

Aww, that is a beautiful Husky.   Had mine for 13 years, still miss that crazy dog 19 years later.  Those blue eyes are awesome.


----------

